# Can dogs have seasonal allergies?



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

... Or a cold? Mr. Olive is pretty much himself lately in every way, except he's been sneezing a lot! And sniffling. His nose is kinda drippy and he sounds like sneezy the dwarf. Also his appetite has been a little less than usual (hasn't been scarfing his food as vigorously). I have a vet appt on Monday, but I thought I put some feelers out to see if anyone's dog has ever gotten a cold or possibly seasonal allergies that made them sniffly and sneezy. Is this a thing?
Thanks!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

To answer your question, absolutely, dogs can get seasonal allergies and colds. We live in Central Texas. Havanna got so bad around March of last year (scratching, gnawing, losing hair and crying) that after four visits to the vet, we were referred to a skin & allergy vet specialist in Austin. Havanna went through allergy testing (the skin prick test), and we found out that, amongst other things, she's highly allergic to Live Oak. We are surrounded by Live Oak, and it's really bad this time of year. Both she and Olivia (she gets so congested, I wonder how she's even able to breath) are currently taking allergy pills (Temaril-P) to get us through the season.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, my old Border Collie got the 'itchies' in the fall every year. No rash but he would scratch and be miserable. The brand of dog food he ate had a herring & sweet potato variety so I would add a 5 lb of that to 30 lb bag of his normal food. It gave him horrible fish breath but the extra fish oil was enough to stop the scratching. It only lasted about four weeks so it was definitely seasonal for him.

Some people give their dogs fish oil pills but you would have to call your vet for the proper dose per pound unless someone on the forum knows. I did check with my vet first, though, to make sure it wasn't anything else.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Lola has had seasonal allergies. For a week or two she was itching her ears like crazy. Took her to the vet thinking she had an ear infection or allergy to her food but the vet said a lot of dogs get seasonal allergies. She recommended giving her Benadryl but I haven't tried it yet. Luckily her allergies have seemed to subside, hopefully you'll get some answers from the vet for your cutie Olive!


----------

